# Sounds cliche, but turn that frown upside-down!!! HAPPINESS TOPIC



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## lauras (May 13, 2012)

Wipe your feet of negativity


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Im so glad somebody finally responded!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

This kind of stuff makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Philos said:


> This kind of stuff makes me want to vomit.


Well, then I hope you throw up rainbows dammit!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

This is wasting my electricity.!


----------



## PhilosopherPony (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## PhilosopherPony (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

I honestly think you guys need to start masturbating again&#8230;


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Philos said:


> I honestly think you guys need to start masturbating again&#8230;


lol Your Brain Rebalanced actually has a Nofap February, it's the shortest month of the year I think I can actually do it!


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I must know what this anime is, haha.


Smile! Precure. I haven't watched it yet though, lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2014)

My last thread got locked....










Welp, this is the best place to move on!!


----------



## Hero (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Can someone tell me what is even going on here?


----------

